# Urgent advice needed re guinea pig post neuter care



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Basil went in last Wednesday to be neutered and hasn't been well at all since. He reacted badly to the anesthetic and was apparently gasping for breath whilst under. As his heart rate remained normal the vet proceeded with the op. Basil was slow to come round afterwards and very lethargic. That night when he came home I had to syringe feed him critical care. He seemed to perk up a bit and have a nibble at some food. Since the op though Basil's appetite has been far from normal. He has barely touched his pellets and it's hit and miss whether he eats his greens  He seemingly has a urine infection as he is virtually incontinent, his back end is continually wet and the odour is awful. I took him back to the vet yesterday as I thought he had the beginnings of an infection in his wound and he was prescribed antibiotics.

Today he has barely eating anything (though he is drinking if a lot less than normal). I plan to reintroduce some critical care later tonight. I want to give his meds time to work so he is due back at the vets on Friday for a check up.

I just wondered if anyone elses guinea pig had reacted this aversely to being neutered and any ideas what I can do to help him? Right now I don't know what to do for the poor fella and I wish I hadn't put him in for the stupid op in the first place.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dont know anything about guineas but wanted to bump your post.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe some extra vitamin c?

I really don't know , sorry .. just didnt want to read then leave 

hope he's better soon


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope he's a bit better today.

Do you have a specialist exotic or rodent vet nearby that could give you a second opinion?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Basil spent last night at the vets as he had stopped eating , was losing weight and was struggling to maintain his body temperature. I have to ring this morning to see how he's getting on


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope Basil will be ok. I have put a link to a very good guinea pig forum with lots of experienced people who could help you. I have had loads of advice from them. I'm not suggesting there are not experienced people on this forum but it's always good to have different options. Good luck

http://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Wind1. I spoke to the vet this morning and apparently Basil is much brighter and attempting to eat bits of food. They're continuing to syringe feed him to try & build him up and I have to call them back in an hour. Fingers crossed that the poor fella is on the mend and will be able to come home then.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow poor thing...hope he gets better soon!! Sounds hopeful! xx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Although Basil is much brighter the vet wants to keep him in for a further 24 hours to monitor his weight. 

The vets are doing well out of me this week - I've been backwards and forwards with my dog also who has received a nasty scratch to the eye courtesy of our cat


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope Basil is okay. I've never had a guinea pig neutered so can't really advise. I was advised that instead of buying critical care you can use the Supa guinea pig excel pellets with boiling water on to soften them to a paste and it worked for my piggy when she was ill as I didn't have any critical care as the vet didn't prescribe me any and she wasn't eating.


----------

